# Pennsylvania, US: Satinette in need of adoption



## feathers111 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi--
The Pennsylvania SPCA in Philadelphia has what I think is a Satinette who's looking for a forever home. I'll try to post a picture soon.
Feel free to contact the PSPCA (215 426-6304) if you're able to adopt.
Thanks.


----------



## feathers111 (Jun 30, 2009)

Sorry...having problems posting a picture. Here's a link:


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Link didn't work for me.


----------



## feathers111 (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You did it! Good Job! Adorable bird too.


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

what are they asking for adoption?


----------



## feathers111 (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't know the adoption fee, but here's contact info for the Pennsylvania SPCA: 
http://pspca.org/about/contact-us/


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

okay i will send them an email ... if they dont want to much ill take her or him


----------

